# Perfect timing



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I was down in Cedar City last Thursday visiting family and was able to catch this amazing sunset.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow, that’s quite the gorgeous picture! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## american_jackal (Mar 1, 2017)

Never have been through that one. Great pic.


----------



## turkinator (May 25, 2008)

That’s an awesome pic and it makes me miss Cedar sunsets!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

we have great sunsets!


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice capture! 

I grabbed this when leaving from there early one morning. Certainly not as pretty as that one.. Any guesses on where this one is?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

BigT said:


> Nice capture!
> 
> I grabbed this when leaving from there early one morning. Certainly not as pretty as that one.. Any guesses on where this one is?


Great pic - my guess is Star Valley, WY.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

CPAjeff said:


> Great pic - my guess is Star Valley, WY.


Yeah Star Valley. Beautiful place!


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Nice photo!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

BigT said:


> Yeah Star Valley. Beautiful place!


Where the Temple stands, was the fair Grounds for the Lincoln County Fair, spent a lot of time there. Star Valley is a wonderful place but sure has changed over the past 20 years. I had intentions of returning and building a home on some land I owned, but sold the 35 acres two years ago. My cousin told me that all the Millionaires are moving in now because the Billionaires are pushing them out of Jackson.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

taxidermist said:


> Where the Temple stands, was the fair Grounds for the Lincoln County Fair, spent a lot of time there. Star Valley is a wonderful place but sure has changed over the past 20 years. I had intentions of returning and building a home on some land I owned, but sold the 35 acres two years ago. My cousin told me that all the Millionaires are moving in now because the Billionaires are pushing them out of Jackson.


Dang! As much as I like to go to Afton, it's winter too many months out of the year. I'll be there again in two weeks for work. I know they are developing a ton of half-acre lots east of the temple that are priced really high.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

My ground was in Fairview.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice pictures. I like when one gets all the composition right.

As for Star Valley.....


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

middlefork said:


> Nice pictures. I like when one gets all the composition right.
> 
> As for Star Valley.....


OMG... I gotta go re-watch that. Its been way too long. That initial scene burying the dead guy and noticing gold flakes in the dirt... rofls. Clint singing though... just Terri-bad. Great fun movie though.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

DallanC said:


> OMG... I gotta go re-watch that. Its been way too long. That initial scene burying the dead guy and noticing gold flakes in the dirt... rofls. Clint singing though... just Terri-bad. Great fun movie though.
> 
> -DallanC


That was one of my favorite Movies of all time. Paint Your Wagon and Sound of Music. Every year I would make a "date" with my Mother and we would watch those movies and eat popcorn.


----------

